# Penguins of Madagascar - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=40738[/img] 
*Title: The Penguins of Madagascar* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars:
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*87






[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=40746[/img]*Summary*
I never thought that the cute and cuddly penguins of Madagascar would make it into their own feature length film, but here they are. Actually it seems that sidekicks are becoming a thing as “The Minions” movie is coming out soon, and they’re largely in the same boat. Incredibly entertaining side characters that got so popular they actually eclipsed the main characters in their respective universes. Kowalski, Skipper, Private and Rico are back at it again, but this time they’re leaving the desert and the zoo, going all out on their first global adventure as an elite fighting force team (or so they’d like to think). I giggled, I laughed, I rolled my eyes a few times, but I had a really good time watching the 4 penguins wise crack their way across the globe, causing mayhem and destruction wherever they go. 

The film opens with a little short vignette that chronicles the early days of Rico (Conrad Vernon), Skipper (Tom McGrath) and Kowalski (Chris Miller) as they rescue a tiny Penguin egg from certain doom. As you probably guessed, that Penguin egg happens to be the king of cute himself, Private (Christopher Knights). Cut forward to the present and our heroes have had enough of listening to Chris Rock belt out “Afro Circus” and decide to break into Fort Knox to get the last remaining stash of Cheezy Doodles left in the world. Caught in the act the four minions of unintentional mayhem are captured by the evil scientist genius, Octavius Brine (John Malkovich), who just so happens to be a slighted octopus in disguise named Dave. It seems that Dave was the main center of attention at the New York Zoo (local of the first “Madagascar” movie) until the cute and cuddly Penguins took center stage. Pushed off to the side by every zoo and aquarium by the influx of the cute white and black birds, Dave escaped to the sewers where he has been plotting his revenge for years, and of course making a secret serum that will turn all things it touches into monsters. 

Escaping Dave’s clutches, the four think they’re kings of the world, only to have Dave’s octopi minions chase after them. Saved by The North Wind, an inter species elite fighting force, headed by Agent Classified (Benedict Cumberbatch), the penguins, along with the North Wind soon come to learn that Dave has TONS of his secret serum that he will use to ruin penguins all over the world. Setting out to thwart Dave’s evil plan, the penguins and the North Wind have to learn to get along, or kill each other trying. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=40778[/img]“Penguins of Madagascar” is a lot of fun and Tom McGrath as Skipper is owed a large amount of the praise for the laughs. His dumber than a brick leadership style is filled with lots of holes, lots of stupidity and lots of puns. Benedict Cumberbatch as Agent Classified adds a certain “straight man” element to the story as he butts heads with the rock hard head of Skipper and his crew. Ken Jeong adds a limited amount of humor to the show, but the majority of the time you’re giggling to Skipper and Kowalski smart mouth the entire runtime and watch Rico eat everything in sight. 

As with most spinoff movies, the downside to the film comes from taking a sidekick (or 4 sidekicks to be precise) and turn them into a full movie. That means there is more than enough moments where filler is added or excessive exposition is crammed in to fill out the time. Private is now the focus of the movie, as he does his best to be thought of as a valued member of Skipper’s team, and a lot of the movie’s time is relegated to that type of feel good effort. Besides that, the movie is a blast, as the Penguins get into one scrape after another and somehow make it out in one piece. The amount of “name” puns that they pulled was incredible and actually had me laughing myself to death (especially during the final battle when they REALLY pull out all the stops). Long story short, if you liked the Penguins in the “Madagascar” movies, then you’ll like them here. 





*Rating:* 

Rated PG for mild action and some rude humor 



*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=40754[/img]This is a Dreamwork pictures films, and the expectations were set very high after their recent stunners like “How to Train Your Dragon 2” and the like. Thankfully expectations were met as they deliver a mind blowing 1.85:1 AVC encoded Blu-ray disc for us. The first thing I have to get out of the way is “Holy colors Batman”! There are bright shiny colors EVERYWHERE! Blacks, pinks, purples, oranges, reds, blues, whites, you name it. Deeply saturated and full of pop, the colors look incredible, and the digital animation looks like it’s taken straight from the digital tap. Detail is through the roof and the picture is razor sharp. I noticed no softness or issues with the lines in any way shape or form. Black levels are inky and deep as can be with lots of shadow detail and the disc itself is devoid of any compression issues like banding or macroblocking. To put it short this a demo disc to the core. 








*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=40762[/img]The provided 7.1 DTS-HD MA track is about on par with the audio. Bombastic and surprisingly aggressive, it fills all 8 channels with LOTS of activity. Surrounds are pumped up and blasting from all angles as the music flows evenly throughout and balances well with the explosions, fisticuffs and other auditory havoc the penguins provide. Dialog is crisp and clean, with some nice panning effects amongst the mains. LFE is deep and throbbing, adding some SERIOUS punch to the movie as I noticed several times where the output extended into the low teens. The track shows some amazing directionality and sonic accuracy that makes it so you can hear even the minutest of background details. Simply superb. 








*Extras* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=40770[/img]• Top Secret Guide to Becoming an Elite Agent
• “He is Dave” Music Video
• Flipper Slap Shake Waddle and Roll
• “Celebrate” Music Video
• Do the Penguin Shake 
• Deleted Scene
• Madagascar Mash Up 
• Global Flight Plan
• Cheezy Dibbles Ad
• Image Gallery
• Theatrical Trailer
• Promo Trailers






*Overall:* :4.5stars:

"Penguins of Madagascar" is cute and fluffy, with all sorts of giggles from the penguins you loved from the "Madagascar" series. The movie isn't a perfect movie, as it suffers from the issues related to taking a few cute side kicks and turning them into a feature length film. However, the laughs are still plentiful and Rico, Private, Skipper and Kowalski still know how to tickle your funny bone for the majority of the film. Dreamworks has been knocking it out of the park with their video and audio encodes and this one is no different. Amazing audio, incredible video and a solid array of extras makes this a no brainer for fans of the "Madagascar" universe. That and you will want to own the disc of indescribable cuteness, don't you? Recommended.

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Tom McGrath, Chris Miller, Benedict Cumberbatch, Ken Jeong
Directed by: Eric Darnell, Simon J. Smith
Written by: Michael Colton, John Aboud
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 7.1, Spanish, French DD 5.1
Studio: Dreamworks Entertainment
Rated: PG
Runtime: 92 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: March 17th 2015


*Buy The Penguins of Madagascar 2D On Blu-ray at Amazon*
*Buy The Penguins of Madagascar 3D On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Watch It​*







More about Mike


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your review, Mike! I watched this one in theaters with my daughters and nephews. Truthfully, it almost seemed like the all the adults in the theater were enjoying it more than the kids. The children in the theater were still having fun and laughing, but I heard more outbursts of laughter from adults more than i did from the kids.

Eventually I will probably pick this one up, but I will likely wait until it goes on sale. Too many other movies that take priority over this one, right now.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. My kids as well as I enjoy these penguins. It will be good to see the back story of how they became who they are.  We have the entire "Madagascar" series so we will pick this one up. Thanks.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought this one in 3D instead since it was only $7 after using my $10 rewards certificate. This is our first ever 3D movie so hopefully the kids will enjoy it. 
Thanks once again for the reviews!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I bought this one in 3D instead since it was only $7 after using my $10 rewards certificate. This is our first ever 3D movie so hopefully the kids will enjoy it. Thanks once again for the reviews!


 curious as to your thoughts. I know 3D was not much of a consideration when you got your display.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> curious as to your thoughts. I know 3D was not much of a consideration when you got your display.


Yeah it never was but considering the movie was so cheap might as well get the family's opinion. I think the 3d will be nice but it's those glasses we gotta wear.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Yeah it never was but considering the movie was so cheap might as well get the family's opinion. I think the 3d will be nice but it's those glasses we gotta wear.


 I hate those things....kids don't seem to care though! Hope you guys like it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I hate those things....kids don't seem to care though! Hope you guys like it.


Yeah we'll see how long those glasses last with them.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Yeah we'll see how long those glasses last with them.


 I'm thinking the manufacturers should hook up with Oakley, or Maui Jim etc, and have some nice comfy ones. Plus, the optics would surely be better.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Yeah it never was but considering the movie was so cheap might as well get the family's opinion. I think the 3d will be nice but it's those glasses we gotta wear.


the 3D definitely looks nice. I'm not a wild fan of the format, but animated movies do look stunning and for the price you can't go wrong picking up the combo pack


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to disagree with the rating you gave for the movie itself. We loved it!! I'm going to be 49 in a few months and I've seen every TV episode since I love this 'troop'. While some of the TV shows had some great ones and some 'ok' ones - i really enjoyed the TV movie w/the evil Dolphin so I had high hopes for this movie and they were met. I'd easily give it 4 + stars. We saw it in the theater in 2D and now I have it in 3D and can't wait to watch it. The adult humor is fantabulous.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Saw the movie today with wife and 4 year old but in 2D. I was unable to get 3D. I got a message to check display or bd player. I checked the settings and everything seemed right. 
I think it may be the hdmi cable.
Oh well the movie was good and my little one really enjoyed it.


----------

